# Tube heater or Ceramic Heat Emitter?



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

What is better for ambient heat which is cost effective on electric? and what size tube heater do people use for 4 foot vivariums? thanks in advance for replies:2thumb:

Also where do people mount tube heaters? on the side or on the top??? thanks again


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

I use heat tubes for green houses in my large terrarium as a single heat source for my dartfrogs.
they work a lot better for me gently keeping a steady temperature there are temperature gradients throughout the enclosure which benefit my frogs.
any heat source plus ventilation will dry the viv out but heat or spot bulbs do a better job at this which is not good news for my frogs or plants.
if fitting heat tubes to the back or inside lid of you're viv be aware they must have clearance of about 80mm above them please check the instructions it might be more.
A single one foot tube heater 40-60 watt will easily warm a four foot wooden viv but it will depend on room temperature and how high you want the ambient temperature to be and use a good thermostat as some models have a built in thermostat and are not accurate at all


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for the reply! so if I had a 1 foot 55w it would heat my enclosure to around 80F? my room Is around 65F average

and I see people always put them at the bottom of their vivs, is that neccesarry, like on the side but like a inch or two from the floor?


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

There are many factors to be considered so exact ambient temperature I can't guarantee but as heat rises the lower down the in the viv the tube is mounted the more efficient it will be at warming the whole viv.
You could mount it anywhere really but take in to consideration the clearance above and not to close to any glass.
it's a good idea to buy or make a guard


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

okay thanks for the reply mate!  do you reacon i could get away with a 45 or 55w then mounted/middle of the viv with a guard around it and get temps up to around 80? thanks


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

also the built in thermostat, does it have a temperature on there or is it if it gets like to a certain high temp?


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

For my 4x2x2 viv I have a 2 foot tubular heater mounted horizontally on the side wall about a foot above the floor. I cut a hole in the back of the viv so that it would fit without any problems and then fitted the guard so that my snake couldn't get to the heater as they are open ended. I personally wouldn't use a stated heater as they just don't have the control i need. I would much rather use a 600 watt pulse stat. I have it set to 86 and this is for my NTL. For my DTH I have a spot bulb just for a basking zone and with this I have managed to keep my snakes going without any problems for years. I always tend to use a tubular heater that is the equivalent of half the length of the viv and this seems to keep my ambient temps just about right.


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for reply! would you say its essential to get a 2 foot one for a 4 foot viv or do you think one of this 55w 500mm Greenhouse Tubular Heater Eco c/w Built-in Thermostat - IP44 would get the ambients in the night to say around 80? what is your room temperature?


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

bloominators said:


> thanks for reply! would you say its essential to get a 2 foot one for a 4 foot viv or do you think one of this 55w 500mm Greenhouse Tubular Heater Eco c/w Built-in Thermostat - IP44 would get the ambients in the night to say around 80? what is your room temperature?


If you have the room I would go for the 2 foot heater. Better to have a bigger size that you can turn down than a smaller size that you cant turn up. My room temps are pretty stable as we have 3 small children and don't really allow the temps to drop under 70. I'm a firm believer of better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

Probably a stupid question but say I turned the temperature down on the tube heater will it use less wattage as not as much power is bein used to heat up? cheers


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

bumping my previous question :L


----------

